# Five Songs I Adore and Why



## Retsu (Jan 3, 2009)

From my Last.fm journal:


> *Theatre of Tragedy - Cassandra*
> I wish more people would use the "beauty and the beast" formula the way Theatre of Tragedy does. Instead of using harsh growls to draw a contrast between the male and female vocals, clean, deep male vocals are utilized. This not only draws more attention to Liv Kristine's voice once the buildup (first three minutes) of the song reaches its climax, it makes the song sound more like a theatric masterpiece instead of a romp through a low-tier gothic metal anthem. The male vocals, unlike some others in this oh-so-predictable genre, actually contribute to the song's radiance instead of hindering it.
> 
> *Sirenia - Meridian*
> ...


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 3, 2009)

so you like gothic metal huh


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Very heavy,intense group of peices there.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 3, 2009)

Watershed said:


> so you like gothic metal huh


Hey, now. I could have easily replaced Amanda Palmer and Indica with Flowing Tears and The Gathering, but did I? D:<


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 3, 2009)

so you like gothic metal huh

i mean srsly like gothic metal is so 2008 *tssss*

listen to some gothic metal instead


----------

